# Anyone wear a JLC Master Control as an everyday watch (i.e., with casual clothes)?



## box handler

I'm mulling a purchase of a 37mm Master Control but wonder about its versatility. Does anyone wear one daily, or should it really be reserved for dressier situations? This isn't about a question of "what's proper" so much as asking whether it goes from being an elegant watch when dressed up to more of a fuddy-duddy watch when dressed down. Or does it have a strong enough personality to be versatile in all situations? I'm weighing this against a sports watch instead as my daily wearer (it's not similar at all, so I won't make an inane this-or-that thread!).


----------



## AlistairD

IMHO JLCs ooze quality so generally can be dressed up or down. With a brown strap id wear it with jeans..,

A

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

I've got a JLC Master Hometime. It works just fine as a daily wearer. I normally wear jeans to work, and it never looks out of place.


----------



## rob_honer

I own a JLC Hometime as well and it works fine with casual wear including short pants and my favorite Tommy Bahama t-shirt(s).



Redleg25 said:


> I've got a JLC Master Hometime. It works just fine as a daily wearer. I normally wear jeans to work, and it never looks out of place.


----------



## mpalmer

I think a Master Control on a brown strap (ostrich might be my choice) would work great for daily wear.


----------



## PATCOOK

I find the hometime versatile .As a dress watch yet sporty enough for casual , looking great and appropriate anytime ...


----------



## box handler

Really grateful for everyone's responses. I pulled the trigger on the Master Control, so we'll see (hey, if it doesn't work out at least I know there's a market full of people who love this watch!). I'll post pics when it comes. It's on the stock black croc strap, but I've got a brown Hodinkee strap to toss on to test its casual appeal. More soon...


----------



## skinniks

The 39mm Master Control Date is my daily watch. I have it on the black OEM strap and wear it with shorts, jeans, and suits. I'm debating getting the metal bracelet but I just can't visualize how it would look (I think it looks great with the black dial on the JLC web site). I'm hoping someone else will beat me to it and post some pics.


----------



## box handler

Well, it arrived. Man oh man is it beautiful! Almost too beautiful. Like, as I sit here in jeans, I don't know how comfortable I'll feel wearing it everyday. I'm going to experiment with a casual strap tonight and see how I feel. But here's a wrist pic in the meantime (it's really hard to capture how the light catches the details on the dial):


----------



## cfracing

I think you will be fine as soon as you swap out that "formal" black croc strap. My personal view is that any watch with any arabic numerals at the hour markers is already less dressy ... maybe because that reminds me of my very first watch I had as a 10 year old kid. ;-)


----------



## 3demon

I've actually been wondering the same thing about the MUT small seconds. At 40mm size, it's right for casual. But the dial is so open and relatively formal looking. Case so thin as well etc. 

In the case of the Master Control here, I think it's got the perfect blend of simple elements to wear dressed up or down. The arabic numerals + date + central seconds can pass for casual.


----------



## box handler

And here it is on a brown Hodinkee strap:


----------



## jelly jam

I think it is versatile enough for a daily wear even with the black gator. The brown strap dresses it down but it would be pretty inconvenient to switch straps all the time. I think you could get away with a very dark brown gator strap with any attire.


----------



## G35driver

Very nice looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mho_london

I have a Master Control Date 39mm and wear it every day. It's my only nice watch so I don't really have a choice lol but to be honest it looks fine with all looks unless you want to look like a ganster. 
How easy is it to swap out the strap? How you do measure up a strap to know it will fit the watch? I have a black strap atm and looking to change it.


Michael


----------



## buochie

Clean


----------



## trebor2

Looking to purchase this. How do owners find the accuracy?


----------



## Zama

I wear a JLC master control geographic as a daily wear, most often with casual clothes. On the stock black leather it might be a bit too much, but I decided to shell out the ~$1500 for the OEM metal bracelet. It dresses the watch down a lot and IMO makes it more wearable as a daily.

Also thinking about picking up a more colorful leather strap from Camille Fournet. But I don't know that I would daily it on the black leather.

Of course, the complication also dresses this down more than the basic 3 hander.

























And on leather...


----------



## nuvolablue01

Great thread. Reading this a few months back inspired me to get the same. Here's a few pics of mine. Paired with an ostrich strap it's very wearable with jeans... definitely a GADA piece!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

New strap. Master Compressor style alligator.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

^^ Looks good


----------



## Stevencjain

skinniks said:


> The 39mm Master Control Date is my daily watch. I have it on the black OEM strap and wear it with shorts, jeans, and suits. I'm debating getting the metal bracelet but I just can't visualize how it would look (I think it looks great with the black dial on the JLC web site). I'm hoping someone else will beat me to it and post some pics.
> 
> View attachment 11029890


Blue hands are stunning


----------



## nuvolablue01

Shots from earlier today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanat

If you have it on bracelet then sure


----------



## Josh R.

I have 2 watches that I regularly wear with suits: (1) a 37mm JLC MGT on a black alligator strap; and (2) a 38mm Chronoswiss Kairos on a brown alligator strap. I only wear the JLC with suits, which gives me a reason to wear the remainder of my collection with whatever else I'm wearing. With that said, wearing the MGT on a brown strap makes it more casual for everyday wear.


----------



## Crow1962

I don't have a JLC Master Control, but here's my beautiful Grand Taille being worn on a brown distressed hand made in Finland strap to make it more "casual." I like the end result, and now I can wear it with jeans, shorts, etc; heck! I even wear it when on duty as LEO in my uniform. Amazing what a change of strap can do. I'm sure a Master Control can be worn just as casual with the right strap.


----------



## ffeingol

I think my MC Sector is quite easy to dress down for every day wear. It's still on my winter leather strap. When (if) it gets warmer here I'll switch it over to Perlon.


----------



## OptiUK

Just picked up the 34mm version...

I agree it can work in most situations but will be wearing mine to the office in the week and switching to something more casual at the weekend.

Cheers.

Opti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jkmetz

I wear a master memovox with a tan






ostrich strap and find that it works with suits as well as jeans, I wear it all the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamz28

Great daily any way you want to go with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

Choosing the right strap (material, color and design) can make a huge difference to the appearance of a watch, making it appear more casual or more dressy/formal.


----------



## bsh_watch

I have the JLC Master Control Date and wear it on a nice Bulang and Sons blue suede strap. Definitely fits better than the alligator it originally came on, and works to dress it down significantly. However, these Master Controls are by nature thin and fairly delicate, so no matter what strap is on it I'm still pretty careful. I do wear it with jeans and a t-shirt and it looks great but IMHO it looks a bit better with a button down and slacks.


----------



## AEK

Porsche993 said:


> Choosing the right strap (material, color and design) can make a huge difference to the appearance of a watch, making it appear more casual or more dressy/formal.


Exactly.


----------



## GotToGetIt

Great string here. I’ve looked at these for a while - helps to see strap options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## double

IMO there are no rules for "dressing down" a watch. I'll wear my Master Calendar with t shirt and nylon gym shorts just the same as with a suit.


----------



## darson4eva

Yes, wear it! Can't go wrong with a brown calf strap to dress it down.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Works well on a master compressor alligator









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

nuvolablue01 said:


> Works well on a master compressor alligator


It certainly does. Did you have to trim the 21 strap to get it to fit the 20mm lugs?


----------



## yuji

double said:


> IMO there are no rules for "dressing down" a watch. I'll wear my Master Calendar with t shirt and nylon gym shorts just the same as with a suit.


Agreed; I used to wear my master calendar meteorite dial with anything from board shorts to a suit and it never felt out of place.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Porsche993 said:


> It certainly does. Did you have to trim the 21 strap to get it to fit the 20mm lugs?


Thanks... 
Mine is actually the 37mm Grande Taille Ref 140.8.89.
The lug width is 19mm. The strap shown is actually 18mm but IMO 0.5mm gap either side isn't noticeable.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

nuvolablue01 said:


> Thanks...
> Mine is actually the 37mm Grande Taille Ref 140.8.89.
> The lug width is 19mm. The strap shown is actually 18mm but IMO 0.5mm gap either side isn't noticeable.


If you get tired of seeing the springbars I have used 1mm viton o-rings cut in half and sandwiched between the lugs to get a better fit for undersized straps. Makes a huge difference if you're a little OCD like me.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Porsche993 said:


> If you get tired of seeing the springbars I have used 1mm viton o-rings cut in half and sandwiched between the lugs to get a better fit for undersized straps. Makes a huge difference if you're a little OCD like me.


Had to look this up as I had no idea what a a viton o ring was.
Care to share some example pics of this modification please? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

nuvolablue01 said:


> Had to look this up as I had no idea what a a viton o ring was.
> Care to share some example pics of this modification please? Thanks.


Pics here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f419/perfect-solution-fitting-20mm-strap-between-21mm-lugs-4816107.html


----------



## nuvolablue01

Porsche993 said:


> Pics here
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f419/perfect-solution-fitting-20mm-strap-between-21mm-lugs-4816107.html


Looks great. What inner diameter do you recommend; 1mm?
And cross section size?.... I presume they can be compressed to some extent.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

nuvolablue01 said:


> Looks great. What inner diameter do you recommend; 1mm?
> And cross section size?.... I presume they can be compressed to some extent.


Depends on the thickness of your springbars. The ones I bought 0.7mm ID were tight. I think these would be better with 1mm ID
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051Y27GK/ref=biss_dp_t_asn

Viton is a tough rubber. Little to no compressibility in this application. You will need a razor to divide the 0-rings in half which takes a little practice.


----------



## jimiwilli

On a buffalo leather Flucco strap 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

^^^^ Is that with o-ring spacers installed?
Is the strap OEM JLC? Where did you get it?


----------



## nuvolablue01

Porsche993 said:


> ^^^^ Is that with o-ring spacers installed?
> Is the strap OEM JLC? Where did you get it?


Hi sorry for the late reply. Yes one o-ring spacer installed on top and bottom lug.

The strap is OEM JLC master compressor 18mm. I purchased it second hand from ebay.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## flametop

Amazing fotos!


----------



## MDNoobie

So long as a watch lacks novelty styling, it'll be fine paired with casual outfits.

Novelty styling -> encrusted with jewels, non-standard structure (see MB&F), and pictures on the dial (see VC's Art Masters collection) (though some pictures may be ok) are some general examples of what I mean.

That said, there's a fine line between novelty styling and whimsical styling that yet pairs well with mundane casual outfits worn on mundane occasions.


----------



## erekose

This can be worn with anything


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## flametop

Im strongly considering one of these. Any issues with water resistance?


----------



## flametop

nuvolablue01 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Is that the 37mm Version?


----------



## nuvolablue01

flametop said:


> Is that the 37mm Version?


Yes. The only size for a dress watch IMHO. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

It is not a matter of versatility, which I think it is, but more a matter of durability. Twenty five years ago or so, that was one of the reasons some stated for IWC's decision to deep six the movement for the more rugged, (and of course, much cheaper) ETA 2892 for their iconic pilot's watch. If I had one of these beauties, I would wear it only during my most genteel activities, which is most of them.

heb


----------



## flametop

nuvolablue01 said:


> Shots from earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What strap is this if I may ask? The burgundy is the best I've seen so far. Thanks


----------



## nuvolablue01

flametop said:


> What strap is this if I may ask? The burgundy is the best I've seen so far. Thanks


Hi. Thanks. It's the genuine 'OEM' JLC alligator strap that came with the watch. Yes it is a lovely colour. The perfect mix of a reddish-brown without being ostentatious.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coloneltom

Very nice and looks quite versatile to me when matching the appropriate strap to your attire.


----------



## JT2

Yes but I can't identify it beyond that. I can't find any pics that look identical.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## flametop

Does anyone have experience with the oem steel bracelet?


----------



## kiwi71

erekose said:


> This can be worn with anything


I agree.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Cross

trebor2 said:


> Looking to purchase this. How do owners find the accuracy?


I wear mine as an everyday watch. For the last 20 years.

Accuracy mine loses a little over a couple months. It keeps better time in warmer UK summer months. So it must be balance on the lubricants. I am probably a sinner, only one service.

I bought it with the steel bracelet. That I would imagine is essential if you want to wear all the time.

I just wish I had ordered with a skeleton back.

I do take it off if I'm going to mess about with an SDS drill. But apart from that I would say it's practically indestructible with no scratches to the glass. When it came back from factory service ALL the slight case scratches had been polished out.

My choice was based purely on aesthetic design at the time. My grandmother just wanted me to have a good watch since I was 21. I had kept declining as my Tissot was still going. As it still is for my mother. I love it because it's so understated with an amazing history.


----------



## Mark Cross

flametop said:


> Does anyone have experience with the oem steel bracelet?


Yes it's excellent and still excellent after 20 years


----------



## Mark Cross

20 years and it's still looks brilliant, next service, they'll polish out the case marks!


----------



## MiamiAngler

My Master Calendar has been my favorite daily wear for 8 years, I have a wide variety of straps for casual to more Dressy.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## 8past10

MiamiAngler said:


> My Master Calendar has been my favorite daily wear for 8 years, I have a wide variety of straps for casual to more Dressy.
> View attachment 15485525


I have taken a similar approach with my Master Control Date. Having a variety of straps allow it to be a versatile everyday watch.


----------



## ddaksq

erekose said:


> This can be worn with anything


Wow, I really like this combo. Could you please provide info on the strap? Thanks


----------



## Dubai guy

I wear a reverso with a black strap with casual clothes all the time and it looks great so you shouldn't have a problem. IMO wearing a small "dress" watch with casual clothes is easier to pull off than it is to wear a larger "sports" watch with a suit or jacket.


----------



## FactoryMatt




----------



## Reubin

Have worn my MC Chronograph Calendar over 80% of the time since getting it the end of July 2022. However, I left it home when I traveled to Great Britain and plan to leave it home when I travel to New York City in the next month or so. I rotate three JLC straps - steel bracelet, brown leather and blue alligator.


----------



## martin_blank

I think it’s the perfect daily wearer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justcruisin

The calfskin straps make the master control series super easy to wear casual.


----------



## tulgen

nuvolablue01 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


nice shot!


----------



## johnireland

I'm in love with both my MC Ultra Thins so I divide them during the day. The steel moon phase is my daytime watch (soon to be on a dark brown alligator strap)...and I save the 18k rose gold small seconds for my evening watch. I find they both go well with whatever I want to wear...jeans or jacket and tie...having dinner out or cooking at home...they just work everywhere and any time.


----------



## tulgen

nuvolablue01 said:


> Works well on a master compressor alligator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


good combo


----------



## franks4360

box handler said:


> I'm mulling a purchase of a 37mm Master Control but wonder about its versatility. Does anyone wear one daily, or should it really be reserved for dressier situations? This isn't about a question of "what's proper" so much as asking whether it goes from being an elegant watch when dressed up to more of a fuddy-duddy watch when dressed down. Or does it have a strong enough personality to be versatile in all situations? I'm weighing this against a sports watch instead as my daily wearer (it's not similar at all, so I won't make an inane this-or-that thread!).


I have a master control s.steel black dial perpetual calendar, and I wear it day and night.
I work in my wood shop 7 days most weeks and I cant bare not to have it on.


----------



## Takemusu

I’ve been wearing mine every day since I’ve gotten it. I generally dress casually (at least properly casual from a classic sartorial prospective…although it probably qualifies as “dressy” by most people today…) during the day. This means nice denim or cotton trousers, a sweater or quarter zip, and a button down shirt, if that helps.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

Yep.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdivitto

Absolutely! I wear my Madge Control Date any day, any outfit except swimwear.


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Dufresne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom3S

Excuse the poor quality of the strap on the wrist shot


----------

